# Imperial, Metric, and US Conversions



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

For Imperial, Metric, and US Conversions click  here


----------



## pst1can (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a better idea for you Kitchenelf....convince the rest of the US to convert to metric....trust me I hated it at first but once you get used to it, it really is a much easier system to use.Pst


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 26, 2005)

I've heard that it is easier to use - when I was in junior high they were teaching us metric because they said very soon the US would go to metric.  Well, let me tell you, very soon passed a VERY long time ago! LOL.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2005)

the metric system is so much easier, i've never understood why we haven't switched over. i was taught the same thing when i was a kid elfie, but we are still on the wacky american system of mixed measurements. base 10 math is a breeze. i can even deal with binary (base 2) and hexadecimal (base 16), but there is no logic to "standard" weights and measures.


----------



## penelope9696 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting that chart. Since i left England they changed over to the metric system. This will make it so much easier for me  Penny


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 29, 2005)

The website below has some other metric conversions.  I use this page alot in my work.  

http://chemistry.berkeley.edu/links/weights/equivalences.html


----------

